# Thanks/Like Feature Added



## Jason Svoboda

I have just installed a Post Thanks/Like feature on the site. We'll see how it works out. If you notice to the bottom left, you'll see something that says Thanks with a thumbs up icon. It's as easy as just clicking on that to thank someone for their post. Also don't forget that if you like/dislike someone's post, you can also give them reputation as well. More info on the reputation system can be found below: 

Reputation: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?11592-Reputation-system-is-now-active


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I have edited the thanks system to give out 1 rep point to whomever you're thanking.


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> I have edited the thanks system to give out 1 rep point to whomever you're thanking.


Since I have NEVER liked the rep system (to be honest, I don't even understand what it does), I likely will not like the thanks system either. Since I know there are people out there in the SP world that have lower REP points than they "deserve," I am not holding my breath that the "thanks" system is going to add much. We'll see.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Scrooge


----------



## Bally #50

Bah Humbug, right? There are too many inequities in it. Love Boda, it's just that I have never liked it. It doesn't mean anything. There are dozens of bogus "rep" ratings. Some high, some low.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #46 said:


> Since I have NEVER liked the rep system (to be honest, I don't even understand what it does), I likely will not like the thanks system either. Since I know there are people out there in the SP world that have lower REP points than they "deserve," I am not holding my breath that the "thanks" system is going to add much. We'll see.


If you don't understand what it does, how can you not like it?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #46 said:


> Bah Humbug, right? There are too many inequities in it. Love Boda, it's just that I have never liked it. It doesn't mean anything. There are dozens of bogus "rep" ratings. Some high, some low.


Not really. 

If you don't like it, don't use it. You can also turn it off in the control panel if you feel that strongly about it. For fucks sake, it's supposed to be a fun feature to allow people to acknowledge good or informative posts.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Thanks for the "Like" button.  Many times that is all that needs to be said about a post without going into any further detail. Also, your "for fucks sake" comment caught my attention. Had a salesman friend that many years ago at the bottom of his business card had printed in small print........"Your criticism is deeply appreciated, fuck you very much."  Most of the time he had to point it out to people the next time he called on them because they never even read it after he gave it to them.


----------



## BankShot

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> ....."Your criticism is deeply appreciated, fuck you very much." ...



Nothing like showing a lil' gratitude during the X-mas Season, right?:silenced:


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> Not really.
> 
> If you don't like it, don't use it. You can also turn it off in the control panel if you feel that strongly about it. For fucks sake, it's supposed to be a fun feature to allow people to acknowledge good or informative posts.


We'll see how the "thank you's" play out. In theory, it might work, if it doesn't become a  gush fest for certain people. As for the "rep" category, maybe in a year or so, they will make more sense. You know I love what you are doing here. It's your board. SP is one of the best that have seen out there. I don't have to like it all. I could pull out "rep" numbers that would, to me, make no sense at all, both too high, and too low. (naturally, I will not do that at this time).


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bally #46 said:


> We'll see how the "thank you's" play out. In theory, it might work, if it doesn't become a  gush fest for certain people. As for the "rep" category, maybe in a year or so, they will make more sense. You know I love what you are doing here. It's your board. SP is one of the best that have seen out there. I don't have to like it all. I could pull out "rep" numbers that would, to me, make no sense at all, both too high, and too low. (naturally, I will not do that at this time).



Actually this is our board... Jason has done a good job of creating that enviorment.

That said, posts should have a "Dislike" or "You Suck" or "BS" and it should deduct reputation from said user...


----------



## Bally #50

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Actually this is our board... Jason has done a good job of creating that enviorment.
> 
> That said, posts should have a "Dislike" or "You Suck" or "BS" and it should deduct reputation from said user...


SSOM, if the system would let you "Dislike" or "You Suck," I probably would agree it is a positive rating system. Listen, I have been consistent on this issue and spoke out against it when it was started. My "Rep" has gone up, so it is nothing personal.  I am NOT saying it detracts from the overall product, and obviously I am here to stay, but I just think it is not objective and if someone says something like candy bars for EVERYONE, you can reward them for thinking that is a great statement. Your (SSOM) Rep is high and it deserves to be where it is because you are VERY GOOD at what you contribute, one of the best on here. On the opposite end, I know people that have lower ones than average that don't always say the fluffy things that get rep power but are excellent contributors. Jason's a big boy, he can take it. (in fact, a very big boy).


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bally #46 said:


> SSOM, if the system would let you "Dislike" or "You Suck," I probably would agree it is a positive rating system. Listen, I have been consistent on this issue and spoke out against it when it was started. My "Rep" has gone up, so it is nothing personal.  I am NOT saying it detracts from the overall product, and obviously I am here to stay, but I just think it is not objective and if someone says something like candy bars for EVERYONE, you can reward them for thinking that is a great statement. Your (SSOM) Rep is high and it deserves to be where it is because you are VERY GOOD at what you contribute, one of the best on here. On the opposite end, I know people that have lower ones than average that don't always say the fluffy things that get rep power but are excellent contributors. Jason's a big boy, he can take it. (in fact, a very big boy).



I would agree, but would also offer this. Part of the reason I have established a rep is two fold - one I have one of the higher Posts Per Day (PPD) rates on the forum - I figure PPD sounds likeis one of those pointless baseball abbreviations like BA RISP. Second part is that I rep people that makes good post. They get a notification that I rep them and that probably makes them more likely to rep me. 

So the fact that you don't assosiate yourself with the system makes it really difficult for you to actually recieve and rep. When you do, you will recieve a notification.

I agree with I_T_F as I often has of late (as odd as that would seem), sometimes a "thanks" is all that needs to be said. Rather than taking the time to state that you agree with a post, just click thanks.

On the flip side of that, I am a huge advocate for people supporting the reason they disagree or dislike. I think that to "dislike" or negativly effect one's rep. then you should have to support your reason for "dislike" - if not you might just get random hate!! Lol


----------



## Eleven

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> pointless baseball abbreviations like BA RISP.



Whoah!!!  what the ???  How is that pointless?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Cubs fan speaking... Such abbreviations mean little. Lol

I was just giving an example 1 of however many abbreviated stats. Just funny to me.


----------

